# Samick Xenotech vs., Hoyt GMX



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Okay, after today's amazing display of Archery, I'm now in a pickle of choosing my new Riser. I was originally going to get a Samick Xenotech, but after US team's great display at today's events, I'm now pondering if I should get a Hoyt GMX instead. So, I'm wondering if anyone has used the two and can give me a comparison on the two risers. While the Xenotech is cheaper than the GMX, getting the Hoyt would give me the patriotic duty of supporting the US via Hoyt. (That, or I get the X-appeal.)


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm a little confused about why you thought about a GMX when the USA team has RX's and HPX's.

the biggest practical difference is the limb alignment system. the xenotech has a locking screw, while the gmx has metal washers. look these up to learn a little more about it. i hear the xenotech's locking screw can be a little hard to master, but the metal washers of the gmx don't provide as much freedom to tinker.

another difference is limb bolts. the xenotech has standard bolts that are a single piece, while the gmx has bolts with floating heads. this supposedly makes the bow quieter, but that is up to people's interpretation and experimentation.

overall they're both great bows and i feel that the biggest factor should be how much you're willing to pay.


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

I think OP wants to support USA companies after seeing them do so well. Dunno about the Samick Xenotech, sure someone else can chip in, but my GMX is my first riser and I love how it shoots.

In the end, I think all you're going to get are opinions based on how the risers feel based on each archers personal preferences. Ideally, you would shoot both back to back and decide that way, but that may be a little difficult, logistically speaking, if you're not part of a club or something.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Perhaps I missed the connection. But after watching today wouldn't you want a Best Zenit?


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

I wasn't able to watch today's sessions because I had something important to do and NBC's programming didn't show the Archery competition.... /gumble. I would get the HP or RX risers but the Formula limbs cost way too much for my price range. Sadly, I am not part of a club where I could gain access to either risers.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

grantmac said:


> Perhaps I missed the connection. But after watching today wouldn't you want a Best Zenit?


Ditto. 

I've owned two of them, and to this day, regret selling either one.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've shot both, prefer xenotech. Only plus going for gmx is more durable paint.

Feel is distinctly different, xenotech is much, much more stiffer. All subject to personal taste.


----------

